# March, Lenses & Stuff



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 18, 2010)

```
<strong>5D Mark III</strong>

I keep getting stuff in regards to a March 2011 camera launch. Most people seem to be pointing to a 5D Mark III type of camera.Ã‚ Thereâ€™s nothing in the way of specs yet.</p>
<p>A good source continues to say a 5D3 replacement will be coming well before a 1Ds3 replacement.</p>
<p>With the production issues with the new lenses, Iâ€™m not overly optimistic about a camera body or lenses coming in March. Weâ€™ll see how these rumors shake out.</p>
<p><strong>Flash</strong>

Received a claim from someone this week that theyâ€™re testing a replacement to the 580 EX II.</p>
<p><strong>Lenses</strong>

The only lens outside of the regular stuff Iâ€™ve received recently has been in regards to a 17-40 f/4L replacement. Iâ€™m told to expect it with the march camera launch and it will have IS.<strong> </strong>Iâ€™d CR1 this one.</p>
<p><strong>Where have I been?</strong>

Things are slow and Iâ€™ve been dealing with being sick, some personal stuff and working on some Canon Rumors improvements.<strong> </strong></p>
<p>I am off to Kenya on November 28 and will be returning mid December. I will have internet access for 95% of the trip and will still be checking emails and posting here.</p>
<p>I have a lot of stuff to review while away.</p>
<p><strong>Lens Rentals Canada</strong>

If youâ€™re Canadian, Iâ€™m <a href="http://www.lensrentalscanada.com">offering free shipping until 2011</a> when you rent a lens or camera body. Weâ€™ll still be open when Iâ€™m away!</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## Macadameane (Nov 18, 2010)

What production issues is he talking about? I guess I'm out of the loop on that one. I would say that I welcome a 5D replacement in March, but now I'm curious as to what the deal is with these production issues.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Nov 18, 2010)

Could be on how they hold up to the newer or soon-to-be-released camera bodies...maybe how the lenses hold up to the higher resolutions or something dramatically different they are implementing in the new bodies?


----------



## lol (Nov 18, 2010)

Some of the recently announced lenses have been delayed I believe.


----------



## Macadameane (Nov 18, 2010)

yes, I'm aware of the delays.... like the zoom fisheye in Jan was delayed. What bearing would this have on the 5DIII? I know answers to this would be mostly conjecture, but I'm curious what you think.

Do we think the delay is because of inter-canon struggles, financial decisions, something else??


----------



## traveller (Nov 18, 2010)

Canon are apparently setting up a new lens factory, see: 

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html

BTW, aren't we due a new 'Rebel' around that time? It will be interesting to see what new features they'll put in it over the 550D. Unless they plan on going to a longer release schedule, I'd think it would have to be the same 18MP sensor. 

If it is the 5D Mk3, I can't believe that they'd pioneer a new high megapixel sensor in it and not the 1Ds Mk4... Unless the rumours of no 1Ds Mk4 are true (which I do not believe).


----------



## Jan (Nov 19, 2010)

traveller said:


> BTW, aren't we due a new 'Rebel' around that time? It will be interesting to see what new features they'll put in it over the 550D. Unless they plan on going to a longer release schedule, I'd think it would have to be the same 18MP sensor.


This is exactly what I was thinking about... _Edit: Although_ I don't see any specs that could go into a 600D. The 550D is pretty well equipped, I think.
Maybe they really go back to a 1.5 yr cycle...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2010)

traveller said:


> BTW, aren't we due a new 'Rebel' around that time?



Yep, if there's a new camera in March, it'll be a Rebel. I agree that it's highly unlikely we'd see a 5DIII before a 1DsIV. 

Let's keep in mind that even according to CRguy's own rating system, all of this 5DIII before 1DsIV stuff is CR1. Going back a little ways, there were a couple of CR2 statements that the 1DsIV was coming for Photokina. Did it?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2010)

Jan said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking about... I don't see any specs that could go into a 600D.



They could give it the articulating LCD and nothing else, and call it a day (but maybe make it a little smaller than the current 3" to add a bigger feature gap with the 60D).


----------



## traveller (Nov 19, 2010)

They could give it the articulating LCD and nothing else, and call it a day (but maybe make it a little smaller than the current 3" to add a bigger feature gap with the 60D).
[/quote]

The though had crossed my mind, but it might make the 60D a little harder to market to first time buyers, who may not fully appreciate the 60D's other advantages.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2010)

traveller said:


> ...it might make the 60D a little harder to market to first time buyers, who may not fully appreciate the 60D's other advantages.



They'd just leave it to the Best Buy sales-drones to do the upsell. :

The xxD line is now clearly positioned as the upgrade path for entry-level Rebel buyers. I'd guess that anyone jumping de novo into the xxD would be likely to have done at least a little more homework (or just be an easy mark at the big-box store).

I'd actually look at it the other way - Canon undoubtedly makes most of their dSLR money on Rebels. So putting the 60D's articulating screen in a Rebel body, since it's such a readily visible feature, would make potential Rebel buyers think they are getting a better camera precisely _because_ they may not fully appreciate the 60D's other advantages. I'd think the boost to Rebel sales from that would far outweigh the hit in 60D sales.


----------



## KyleSTL (Nov 19, 2010)

My money is on a Rebel XS replacement. The current camera is 891 days since release. Compare that to the lifetimes of other Rebels:

Rebel: 547
XT: 553
XTi: 518
XSI: 426
T1i: 320
T2i: 283 (currently)

I wouldn't expect another 'upper' Rebel until July-ish when it hits 500 days.

Also interesting is the lifetimes of the 1D series:

High End FF	
1Ds 728
1Ds Mark II	1063
1Ds Mark III	1186

High End APS-H	
1D 856
1D Mark II	571
1D Mark II N	549
1D Mark III	971
1D Mark IV	394

1Ds III is the longest lifetime of any Canon DSLR, second is the original 5D at 1122 days. I know, I'm a nerd for looking at this, but such is the life of an engineer.

Oh, forgot to post the 5D series, too since that's what the article's about.

Enthusiast FF	
5D	1122
5D Mark II	792


----------



## epsiloneri (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Kyle, for the nerdy summary of dSLR lifetimes. Posts like yours are a zillion times more interesting than the "why I prefer Canon/Nikon over Nikon/Canon" posts.


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Data like these are helpful and additive whereas speculation and innuendo are at best whimsical.




KyleSTL said:


> My money is on a Rebel XS replacement. The current camera is 891 days since release. Compare that to the lifetimes of other Rebels:
> 
> Rebel: 547
> XT: 553
> ...


----------



## match14 (Nov 22, 2010)

17-40 f/4L will most likley be replaced by a 15-60 f/4L IS.


----------



## Jan (Nov 22, 2010)

match14 said:


> 17-40 f/4L will most likley be replaced by a 15-60 f/4L IS.


According to who?


----------



## KyleSTL (Nov 22, 2010)

epsiloneri said:


> Thanks Kyle, for the nerdy summary of dSLR lifetimes. Posts like yours are a zillion times more interesting than the "why I prefer Canon/Nikon over Nikon/Canon" posts.





Justin said:


> Thanks for the info. Data like these are helpful and additive whereas speculation and innuendo are at best whimsical.



Guess I made my first post count. Thank you for the kind comments.


----------



## match14 (Nov 23, 2010)

Jan said:


> match14 said:
> 
> 
> > 17-40 f/4L will most likley be replaced by a 15-60 f/4L IS.
> ...



According to me. This is a rumors site after all so I am starting a rumor. 15-60 f/4L IS


----------



## Jan (Nov 23, 2010)

match14 said:


> Jan said:
> 
> 
> > match14 said:
> ...


Ok. 
How much will it cost? Four times the price of 17-40?


----------



## KyleSTL (Dec 3, 2010)

A little more analysis:

The time between 1D and 1Ds releases shows us a full-frame high-end camera will likely be released in mid 2011

Shortest time from 1D->1Ds is the Mark III (179 days)
Mark II (236 days)
Longest time from 1D->1Ds is the Mark I (364 days)
Based on that and the release date of the 1D Mark IV the next in line should be announced between April 17 and October 19 2011.

I think 2011 will bring replacements for (in chronological order):
Rebel XS replacment (12MP, 720p video, ISO 3200 max)
7D Mark II
1Ds Mark IV
T2i replacement (entry-level 7D Mark II specs)

Based on existing trends I don't think Canon will release a 5D Mark III with specs similar to 1Ds Mark IV until 2012. That doesn't mean that Canon could buck the trend a release a different enthusiast FF camera in 2011.


----------



## Jan (Dec 12, 2010)

KyleSTL said:


> I think 2011 will bring replacements for (in chronological order):
> Rebel XS replacment (12MP, 720p video, ISO 3200 max)
> 7D Mark II
> 1Ds Mark IV
> T2i replacement (entry-level 7D Mark II specs)


Replacement of
- Rebel XS: I don't think so. T1i is going to be the new XS.
- 7D: hummmmm, I don't think, we will see it coming 2011
- T2i: I'm not sure. My guess would be, that Canon waits longer than a year,before they release the T3i. The T2i is speced very well.


----------

